# Well we've done it



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

After a miserable October day offshore while phoning home I asked the wife (sorta half serious) if she fancied moving to Spain. To my surprise she said lets give it a shot.
So we started looking at areas and in a pin the tail on the donkey moment found el algar. We get in touch with a couple of agents and arrange to come over in April 2011 to view some properties.
The agent also hands us over to a friend in the business and we end up viewing a lovely yellow house in Santiago De La Ribera (San Javier)










We agreed there n then that it was the house for us and paid a small deposit with a view to coming over once the kids finished school for the summer.
So July comes along very quickly and Karen & the kids are staying with my folks for 2 weeks before they fly to Spain on the 17th of July.

My last trip offshore before the move seems to drag on and on and on but eventually it's chopper day and I'm on my way back onto dry land.

My car is all packed up with trailer hooked up ready to go as I'm driving down fully loaded and with the 2 dogs in tow. I set off on the Saturday the 16th to get from Dundee to Dover to catch the eurotunnel early Sunday morning.

I decided once into France that even though they're expensive I would take the toll roads south, so off I head in the direction of Pau, southern France.

I get about 30km from Pau and decide that was enough driving for the Sunday so pull up to get some kip in 1 of the many service stations.
Monday morning fresh n ready to go I head for the Spanish border following the general direction of San Sebastian. What a treat, driving through the mountains into Spain and from then through some amazing countryside along to Valencia.
I eventually arrive at our new house about 9pm on Monday night, the dogs n I delighted to see Karen n the kids and that my patchwork old vw estate made it 1800 miles without breaking a sweat.










We've now been here nearly 3 weeks (still much like a holiday) I'm now back offshore in the UK but so far we're all loving it and the beasties are loving biting me.

We've been shopping down the markets, mercadona and eroski are probably going to be our most used shops. NIE's are pretty much sorted and bank accounts done.
We'll get round to phone n internet but it's not a major issue.

Kids are loving going to the beach, playing in the lagoon and in the parks along the beach front. I think the dogs have probably taken the longest to adjust but I think even they seem much more relaxed living here.

Very very happy that we took the plunge


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:clap2::clap2:

welcome to spain!!

¡¡bienvenidos a España!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Fair chuffed for ye!!!!

Exactly one week today my daughter will make her final move - we took most stuff over a couple of weeks ago and did most of the organising, NI no etc.

The Aberdenshire exodus will be complete - there's her, yourselves and the Henderson's (haven't seen them on the forum for a while, though).


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

well done - if trying to find a job in Spain is not a big deal for you guys then great - it really is a lovely place to live - there will always be challenges but I always remind myself that I could be stuck on the M25 in traffic and rain if I get a bit cross about something!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats and good luck. I wish you all the best for a wonderful life in Spain


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

donz said:


> well done - if trying to find a job in Spain is not a big deal for you guys then great - it really is a lovely place to live - there will always be challenges but I always remind myself that I could be stuck on the M25 in traffic and rain if I get a bit cross about something!!


Never mind the M25, just remember the cold, dreich days in Scotland - and that's in August! And you will remember them every time you're sitting on that rig, in the middle of the North Sea!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Of course the crucial factor in this is: you have a job outside Spain....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Looks like you've made a good start.
Hope everything continues along the same lines!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Of course the crucial factor in this is: *you have a job outside Spain....*


what she said


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

oh exactly, if I didn't have the job I do then this move wouldn't even been a dream nevermind become reality.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well done!! the house looks nice,

Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MacRov said:


> oh exactly, if I didn't have the job I do then this move wouldn't even been a dream nevermind become reality.


If only other wannabe immigrants thought like you....


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

*El Algar*

Congrats. We are coming to El Algar in Spetember, 19th to be exact. We were going to drive with our dog, but she's made a flight from Florida to the UK, so I guess just under 3 hours shouldn't be too bad. We are going to be right in the village though. Raining heavens hardest outside, been thundering and lightening, roll on! :clap2:


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Congrats. We are coming to El Algar in Spetember, 19th to be exact. We were going to drive with our dog, but she's made a flight from Florida to the UK, so I guess just under 3 hours shouldn't be too bad. We are going to be right in the village though. Raining heavens hardest outside, been thundering and lightening, roll on! :clap2:


Excellent, El Algar is a lovely looking little town, we just didn't find anything that suited us that was available there.


----------

